# SHTF w/ kids (keeping quiet)



## San (Oct 15, 2019)

So I saw that war of the worlds flick the other night on Hulu. It's an older movie now but decent. Except for the screaming girl throughout the movie. I kept thinking, someone shut that kid up! and I've thought this before when I've watched movies or if I run simulations for a variety of more than likely never gonna happen scenarios ... and I think, what if I had to keep my kid quiet and calm and wasn't able to?

What if they panicked? what if it was an adult who was panicking. Of course, I would be tempted to pull some movie-style slap the person in the face to get them to stop freaking out but in real life, would it even happen that way? what would you do if you had to keep your kid quiet to escape or bug out safely and quietly? the reality is, no one knows how they'll react unless they've already been tested in the service or want not.

I've actually looked into it and I've decided I would probably buy some Valerian Root or maybe if I could get my hands on something, something to knock my kid out entirely would be preferable if I had to. The reality is I guess ... prepping when you have kids is sorta petrifying. or with the elderly or disabled. at least the elderly know what's going on. but children and the disabled or even just adults with panic tendencies, idk.

*what would be your game plan if you were paired up with someone with a panic disorder, the disabled, small child, etc. ?

*


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

First thing is to get their attention focused on something else other than what caused them to panic. It helps if you're not panicked either. Talk to them quietly to get them to quiet down, then assign them a job to do....something, anything to keep their mind off the trouble and on something productive. If needed, offer a reward either for being quiet or doing the assigned job.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Problem with sedation is now you have to transport the individual while bugging out. Less supplies that you can carry. @JustAnotherNut has the best idea.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

At what point do you leave the person behind and move on without them? Sure it will be a hard choice but self preservation of the group or yourself should be top priority.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Many years ago, i watched the last episode of MASH. The one where Hawkeye is in the boobyhatch. They eventually showed
hawkeye went over the edge because a Korean mother smothered her infant because it was crying and would draw the 
attention of the enemy to the location where they were hiding in the bus. I was was both horrified and sympathetic.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

paraquack said:


> Many years ago, i watched the last episode of MASH. The one where Hawkeye is in the boobyhatch. They eventually showed
> hawkeye went over the edge because a Korean mother smothered her infant because it was crying and would draw the
> attention of the enemy to the location where they were hiding in the bus. I was was both horrified and sympathetic.


It was the final episode, "Goodbye, Farewell and Amen". And a similar incidence has actually occurred.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

"If I have to get out of this chair" was the only thing my Dad would have to say to my brother and I to be quite while he was watching football on Sundays. We never tested the theory of what exactly would happen if he got out of the chair, but past experience in testing my Dad's patience gave us a pretty good idea. We would quietly, ever so very quietly, move out of harms way. :vs_laugh:


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Prepared One said:


> "If I have to get out of this chair" was the only thing my Dad would have to say to my brother and I to be quite while he was watching football on Sundays. We never tested the theory of what exactly would happen if he got out of the chair, but past experience in testing my Dad's patience gave us a pretty good idea. We would quietly, ever so very quietly, move out of harms way. :vs_laugh:


damn straigt&#8230;&#8230;...that 'or else' usually meant getting a quick lesson on being knocked into next week


----------



## ntxmerman (Aug 5, 2017)

This was one of my nightmares when my daughter was very little. She would cry loudly and often. I was unable to think of a solution and probably bought another gun and box of ammo. Eventually, a thought occurred to me. Humans must be much stronger, resourceful and resilient than I previously thought otherwise we could not survive as a species living among predator animals. 

Fortunately, my daughter is older and has command of English, so I can communicate with her. She understands the difference between a trivial matter ("be quiet I'm watching TV" which may result in some defiance) and when there is a serious, eminent threat ("lightning, get out of the pool" in which case she fully cooperates).

Having experienced the nightmare many times over a period of years, all I can say is, "Peace be with you. We will get through whatever life throws at us." 

The simple fact that we have identified potential problems and are actively working through solutions places us in an infinitely better position than we would be otherwise.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

might try different practice scenarios. like try doing a home senerio where it's best to keep quiet due to people going past.or attacking.untill the child/children is doing a good job of keeping quite. then upgrade by going with a bug out senerio. in a vehicle.do the vehicle senerio's untill your happy with them.tgen start with bugging out on foot senerio's.and maybe start them out with some friendly walks along streets.through wolded areas and on trails.then throw in some bug out item's.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Straight jacket? lain: I'm not joking. I think I'm gonna need some for a family member or two.


----------



## kolett (Nov 29, 2019)

Forget watching horror movies lol


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Annie said:


> Straight jacket? lain: I'm not joking. I think I'm gonna need some for a family member or two.


A straight jacket will hold em but won't shut them up......gotta get the duct tape for that. LOL


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

JustAnotherNut said:


> A straight jacket will hold em but won't shut them up......gotta get the duct tape for that. LOL


I have lots of duct tape. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Books are a wonderful diversion for kids. That is why I wrote my series of children's books.

If I were stuck with a screaming kid, I would just sit them down with my first best-seller: "Daddy Drinks Because You Cry". I expect that would keep them well sorted out.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Chipper said:


> At what point do you leave the person behind and move on without them? Sure it will be a hard choice but self preservation of the group or yourself should be top priority.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This very thought has crossed my mind. My step daughter has Downs syndrome and mild autism. Keeping her quiet at times is hard. She is very smart though and I believe she would understand when there was danger. It is something I'll have to continue working with her on. It does worry me though because when we play hide 'n seek and I say "where are you" I'll hear a little voice from the closest say "here I am".

As to the point someone made about leaving them behind, never going to happen. If she became a detriment to a group I was in I would tell them to go on without us. I'd give my last breath to save that kid.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> Books are a wonderful diversion for kids. That is why I wrote my series of children's books.
> 
> If I were stuck with a screaming kid, I would just sit them down with my first best-seller: "Daddy Drinks Because You Cry". I expect that would keep them well sorted out.


Advise to young parents;

Give your spouse a Full Set Edition of @Inor 's Children books. Our life changed so much for the better after Mrs Slippy gave me a First Edition Signed Copy of Inor's best seller; _"Develop a Strong Back-Hand" ...That Lawn Ain't Gonna Mow Itself"! And other Motivation Tips!_ :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

San said:


> So I saw that war of the worlds flick the other night on Hulu. It's an older movie now but decent. Except for the screaming girl throughout the movie. I kept thinking, someone shut that kid up! and I've thought this before when I've watched movies or if I run simulations for a variety of more than likely never gonna happen scenarios ... and I think, what if I had to keep my kid quiet and calm and wasn't able to?
> 
> What if they panicked? what if it was an adult who was panicking. Of course, I would be tempted to pull some movie-style slap the person in the face to get them to stop freaking out but in real life, would it even happen that way? what would you do if you had to keep your kid quiet to escape or bug out safely and quietly? the reality is, no one knows how they'll react unless they've already been tested in the service or want not.
> 
> ...


In World war 2, in Burma, Sir Ord Wingate, 2nd cousin to Lawrence of Arabia, proposed Long Range Penetration groups to attack and harass the Japanese. The groups surgeons would cut the vocal cords of all burros so that they could not bray and give away their location as they used them to haul pack trains across the mountains.

That worked well for them..... just saying. Fear of having that done to them is also a pretty good sound suppressant.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

paraquack said:


> Many years ago, i watched the last episode of MASH. The one where Hawkeye is in the boobyhatch. They eventually showed
> hawkeye went over the edge because a Korean mother smothered her infant because it was crying and would draw the
> attention of the enemy to the location where they were hiding in the bus. I was was both horrified and sympathetic.


I remember that show. Too bad she couldn't've slapped that baby on the breast. What was with that?


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Inor said:


> Books are a wonderful diversion for kids. That is why I wrote my series of children's books.
> 
> If I were stuck with a screaming kid, I would just sit them down with my first best-seller: "Daddy Drinks Because You Cry". I expect that would keep them well sorted out.


I believe I would like to buy some copies of your books for my children. Is there one about how to get dad another beer from the fridge without shaking it on the way?


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Chipper said:


> At what point do you leave the person behind and move on without them? Sure it will be a hard choice but self preservation of the group or yourself should be top priority.


If it was my kids then never. I would fight to the death as I believe would almost any parent.


----------

